# 2016 Village Mire Yard Haunt Video



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Best... Halloween... Evah!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great, as always! So creative and a nice mix of things for folks to take in. I love your creatures. Did you do the walk through portion this year? I recall seeing footage of it last year and you got some great scares.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really enjoyed watching that! You have some of the most distinctive" not your run-of-the-mill props" creations of any haunt I've seen.

That horned goat-head creature is my absolute favorite.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent! 
Such a great haunt


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivery great! That eyeball in the window would have me looking over my shoulder. Love the Tar Pits and would definitely want to be leery of your plant life.


----------

